# old town predator 13



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Has anyone seen or used this yak?
Looks sweet

http://www.predatorkayak.com/


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pic


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a mean looking yak!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Its badass. The competition is growing between companies to build these badass Angler kayaks.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

This kayak does look awesome. I wonder how it handles in the surf though.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Definately an interesting concept for a paddle yak, and a big jump for Old Town. Im stuck with Hobie, no doubt, lol. You researching an upgrade Oscar, lol??


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

dthomas142 said:


> Definately an interesting concept for a paddle yak, and a big jump for Old Town. Im stuck with Hobie, no doubt, lol. You researching an upgrade Oscar, lol??


Im always researching lol its an addiction I tell ya.


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

I have seen one of these in action on several occasions inshore fishing with a friend that has one. It's easy to stand up in and has a lot of great features. As for the surf, I haven't seen it, but heard that it does just fine.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Brian


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

LENGTH
13' 2"

WIDTH
33.5"

HULL WEIGHT
72LBS She's a fatty. Wouldn't want to unload that from the top of my car by myself. 

SEAT WIDTH
21"

SEAT HEIGHT
15"

LEG LENGTH
48"
BOW HATCH
16.5"X10.5"

MAX CAPACITY
400LBS - 425LBS


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I would like to try one out sometime. I like how the floor is open on it. Looks like it would be a fishing machine.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks badass. But MSRP $1299 to still paddel my ass off I will save up and buy a hobie or a mariner. I guess if your staying inshore wouldnt be too bad till the wind picked up. I just think if your going in the gulf you have got to move fast if you have too.


----------

